# Horsepower rating on Perkins Diesel



## Psd72281 (Jan 5, 2020)

How and why do Massy Ferguson’s with the same Perkins engine have different horsepower ratings. The 135,231,230 have a 38hp while the 231S 240 have the same engine with a 45hp rating.


----------



## Torqwrench (Aug 26, 2019)

Psd72281 said:


> How and why do Massy Ferguson’s with the same Perkins engine have different horsepower ratings. The 135,231,230 have a 38hp while the 231S 240 have the same engine with a 45hp rating.


Injector pump tuning. Tractors are taxed by the hp rating so they use the same engine and just hop it up a bit for the next model.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, TW is correct.. inj. pump, injectors, timing, adding a turbo.. just to name a few.


----------

